# looking for DIY or cheap part livery Stroud area?



## mushting (5 January 2014)

Moving to cashes green so if you have contact numbers for any livery places either DIY or cheap part livery must have good hacking.
Thanks


----------



## jellybean55 (5 January 2014)

There is a yard at the top of Foxmoor Lane nr Westrip which often has a sign outside saying stables/grazing available


----------



## mushting (5 January 2014)

Thank you yes I am on their waiting list!


----------



## Randonneuse (7 January 2014)

If your horse is unshod/barefoot, I have mine on a 24/7 out in a herd with 7 horses yard (stables availables for injuries/box rest though). Nr Painswick.


----------



## mushting (7 January 2014)

Shes barefoot but she has dinner plate feet! Can you poss PM me a bit more info price/hacking etc? cheers


----------



## Randonneuse (8 January 2014)

Dinner plate feet shouldn't be a problem as the yard owner has a big horse (can't remember the breed!) and 18acres of land.
Can't seem to pm you from my phone..look at Painswick natural livery for more info 
Feel free to contact her as she is lovely!
I only moved 5weeks ago but lots of bridleways around and one right next to the yard!
Horses have to live out 24/7 and unrugged which suits me as mine who is 20 as always lived this way.
There is a tackroom also 
7 horses at the moment and yard owner doesn't want to take more than 8  (only me as a livery with my 14hh gelding and another person +my sharer).
You can go whenever and yard owner lives onsite.


----------



## mushting (8 January 2014)

Thankyou Ive been in touch and hopefully going to come and see it! Thanks for your help sounds lovely


----------



## Randonneuse (8 January 2014)

Ahh sounds great  When are you visiting?


----------



## mushting (8 January 2014)

tomorrow lunchtime  Do you ever have trouble catching/finding your horse when you want to ride? May sound a funny question but my first horse was in a massive field and was very hard to catch sometimes it would take me hours add 7 horses to that Bella (my current horse) is not as bad to catch but will walk away when you first approach.. :-(


----------



## Randonneuse (9 January 2014)

He is very easy to catch but at the moment is being very stubborn and doesn't want to move an inch when i go get him from the field..it's since my pregnancy when he knew i was "weak"..i'm working on it as appart from that he is very good.Takes me sometimes 20mins to take him from the field to the yard..instead of 2!
I'll be going to the yard around 2.30 today so probably won't see you.


----------



## Randonneuse (9 January 2014)

7 horses???


----------



## Randonneuse (9 January 2014)

Oh and how long have you had her for?I've had mine for 16 years


----------



## Randonneuse (9 January 2014)

How did you get on as when I went back up to the yard your car had gone!


----------



## jellybean55 (10 January 2014)

I've seen another lady advertising spaces available at her yard in Bisley/Chalford on Stroud Horse Riders group


----------

